# CJC 1295/IPAMORELIN



## Lele100 (Aug 25, 2022)

Hello I have just recently started with CJC 1295/IPAMORELIN, It has been 1 week,  I am taking 4/4mg,  200/200mcg nightly before bed.  I was told to take at night they work better 2 hrs. after food.  I am experiencing extreme bloating ever since I started this,  Is that normal? any suggestions? 

Also this keeps me awake, cannot rest I thought it was supposed to help with sleep?

I was wondering when I would start seeing benefits from this? What were your results? for example

Better sleep

Skin/Nails

Improve Muscle + recovery times

Fat loss (most important)

thanks


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 25, 2022)

Mod (CJC) gave me wicked insomnia.  I never got benefits from GHRH or GNRH peptides, but I also never got any benefits from 6+ month experiments with real GH either... generic and pharm.  Just bloating and less money.  Lucky me.

If you're looking for a shortcut to fat loss, there isn't one.  Sorry.  It's 100% diet.


----------



## Sven Northman (Aug 25, 2022)

Take it fasted in the morning.


----------



## Lele100 (Aug 26, 2022)

@beefnewton   Not looking for a shortcut to fat loss, just a boost, I do diet calorie intake and intermediate fasting 16:8


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Lele100 said:


> @beefnewton   Not looking for a shortcut to fat loss, just a boost, I do diet calorie intake and intermediate fasting 16:8


I like advanced fasting myself


----------

